# New website going live next week . . . per email.



## wjappraise (May 12, 2017)

Dear XXXXX XXXXXX,

Great news — your enhanced CLUB WYNDHAM® owner website is launching soon! *We’re scheduled to begin the implementation on May 19, 2017, and expect the system upgrades to take place throughout the entire weekend.* As such, you will not be able to make any CLUB WYNDHAM Plus transactions over the phone or online until the upgrades are complete.

As we mentioned previously, important updates to the CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Program Guidelines are effective with the launch of upgraded systems, including the enhanced myclubwyndham.com. These updates were recently shared in the 4/20/17 Supplement to the 2014-2015 CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Resort Directory.

As you prepare for the launch of the upgraded website, be sure to check these items off your list *before May 18*:

• Register and create new login credentials for the enhanced owner website, as your existing credentials will retire along with the current website.

• Review your existing reservations to ensure they meet the updated Guest Compliance Policy (read details on the new policy). Any reservation(s) not in compliance with the policy *will be automatically cancelled* 48 hours after the changes take effect.

Reminder for VIP Members: Visit the enhanced website after the launch to opt-in to the new automated VIP upgrade process for any confirmed reservations.

Transactions will resume once the revamped website launches so be sure to stay tuned to myclubwyndham.com to be among the first to experience your upgraded owner website!

If you have questions, please visit myclubwyndham.com or contact us at 800-251-8736 Monday through Friday, 8 a.m. – 8 p.m. ET; Saturday and Sunday, 9 a.m. – 6 p.m. ET.

As always thank you for being a valued CLUB WYNDHAM Plus member!

Sincerely,

Your CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Family



6277 Sea Harbor Drive
Orlando, FL 32821


----------



## Bigrob (May 12, 2017)

Plow forward. Ready or not. My guess is NOT.


----------



## Bigrob (May 12, 2017)

I can't even get to the preview site to create my login credentials for the "enhanced" website.


----------



## scootr5 (May 12, 2017)

Bigrob said:


> Plow forward. Ready or not. My guess is NOT.



Yeah, I just went back and checked out the preview site for the first time since registering for it a couple months ago. They only had four of my 5 points contracts listed under "Ownership Details", and if I clicked the + sign to expand it and then the - to collapse it, the contract would disappear from the page entirely. I'm not holding my breath that this is going to go smoothly...


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 12, 2017)

I posted on the other thread but its better to put it here....

So I take the above email notice to mean:

1.Take a screen shot of your point balances *BEFORE* the May 19th Date.
2.Take a screen shot of all your current reservations also.
3.For any overlapping reservations, change the name on them to ensure they are carried forward.
4.Be Prepared for any upcoming cancellations that may be impacted by the closure. Considered what do with any of those reservations *BEFORE* the May 19th Date. (Any cancellations the week of June 2 onward, deal with now. I would assume they are down for more than 2 days, so I would deal with anything the week of June 1 - 9 *BEFORE* the May 19th Date.)
5.Ensure your login works for the new site.
6.Do any cancel and rebooks that you want to do, as we have no idea how this works post-rollout.
7.Pool and remaining 2017 and 2018 points that you want to pool as pooling goes away.

Plan for a dissection of the new site implementation of enhancements, rules and new features and various discussion threads whenever the new site is finally up and functional.


----------



## ronparise (May 12, 2017)

Bigrob said:


> I can't even get to the preview site to create my login credentials for the "enhanced" website.


I still have contracts in a frozen account... I cant create a login for that one. 
but a new account for a client seems to work, at least we created a log in and we can log in

Do you think your inability to create a log in is tied to the suspensions?


----------



## staceyeileen (May 12, 2017)

Why do I not get ANY of these emails?!


----------



## scootr5 (May 12, 2017)

staceyeileen said:


> Why do I not get ANY of these emails?!



If you're sure they are not going to your spam folder, I would log in to the existing site, go to My Membership -> Update Contact Information, and put in a different email address (or even your existing one again). I wasn't getting them for a while, changed mine to a gmail address, and they've come through ever since.


----------



## wjappraise (May 12, 2017)

ronparise said:


> Do you think your inability to create a log in is tied to the suspensions?



Ron, my account was frozen, but is partially "thawed" now for six months (with no end in sight).  I was able to set up a new user login and get into my account today.  I believe BigRob has the same status that I do, with the exception that he has had an additional audit (points colonoscopy)."  So, it is likely more of the IT failings than the account status.  I sound like a broken record, but I cannot understand the "damn the torpedoes (IT problems), full speed ahead" mentality that Wyndham refuses to abandon.  But, if it does not impact sales, they figure there is no real harm in a flawed platform.


----------



## Bigrob (May 12, 2017)

I'm able to get in now. It appears that even though the membership construct has stayed the same (I have 3 separate member accounts) I now have only one login with a pulldown to get to the different accounts. Anyone else with multiple accounts seeing the same thing?

Agree with everything Sandy VDH posted as steps to take prior to May 19th. To that list I would add: call in to credit pool your 2018 points, as you will not be able to do so after that date.


----------



## WhiskeyJack (May 12, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> I posted on the other thread but its better to put it here....
> 
> So I take the above email notice to mean:
> 
> ...



Good list, thank you.  I believe you forgot one item:  Do any remaining Cancel/Rebooks prior to May 19th because likely they will be your last ones.


----------



## gottashiner (May 12, 2017)

Just called to pool my 2018 points.  Only on hold for 30 minutes- sure wish they'd switch the music.  Rep had to check with supervisor to see if pooling of the points was allowable.  Came back quick and said yes but I had to decide which points to pool - I've never been asked that before.  She said we'd have no choice about which points were used only that the first points expiring would automatically be used.

I told her what I didn't like about the changes- having to put a guest on overlapping confirmations and the stopping of the 3 year credit pool.  She told me we'd have so much more availability - we'll see.

I'm assuming that for existing reservations the automatic upgrade feature wouldn't be in place and the chances of getting discounted points or upgrades would be very low.


----------



## md8287 (May 12, 2017)

Bigrob said:


> I'm able to get in now. It appears that even though the membership construct has stayed the same (I have 3 separate member accounts) I now have only one login with a pulldown to get to the different accounts.


Now I like that upgrade! Doesn't offset all the downgrades but 1 point for Wyndham.


----------



## md8287 (May 12, 2017)

gottashiner said:


> ....She said we'd have no choice about which points were used only that the first points expiring would automatically be used.


 I know we will know the answer very soon and I should let it be BUT that sure sounds to me like new system can't differentiate between VIP points and non-VIP in the same account or retail vs resale in same account.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 12, 2017)

I updated my list for the two items.  Cancel and Rebook and Pool.   

An oversight on my part, because I had already done those items last week.  I cancelled 4 bookings pooled 2017 and then rebooked them all back.


----------



## Bigrob (May 12, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> I updated my list for the two items.  Cancel and Rebook and Pool.
> 
> An oversight on my part, because I had already done those items last week.  I cancelled 4 bookings pooled 2017 and then rebooked them all back.



It doesn't matter, the credit pooled points you put into reservations that are subsequently cancelled still won't come back as credit pooled points. I'm sure that is not fixed in the upgrade since credit pooling has been eliminated anyway.

So I think you'll have to take screen shots before and after of your credit pool and regular point status before booking and before cancelling. Sigh.


----------



## paxsarah (May 12, 2017)

gottashiner said:


> I'm assuming that for existing reservations the automatic upgrade feature wouldn't be in place and the chances of getting discounted points or upgrades would be very low.



The email specifically said:


> Reminder for VIP Members: Visit the enhanced website after the launch to opt-in to the new automated VIP upgrade process for any confirmed reservations.



So the box won't be checked, but you should be able to go in and check the box for existing reservations once the new system is up.


----------



## Bigrob (May 12, 2017)

paxsarah said:


> The email specifically said:
> 
> 
> So the box won't be checked, but you should be able to go in and check the box for existing reservations once the new system is up.



It will be interesting to see how that works.


----------



## paxsarah (May 12, 2017)

Bigrob said:


> It will be interesting to see how that works.



That may be a winner for understatement of the year.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 12, 2017)

Bigrob said:


> It doesn't matter, the credit pooled points you put into reservations that are subsequently cancelled still won't come back as credit pooled points. I'm sure that is not fixed in the upgrade since credit pooling has been eliminated anyway.
> 
> So I think you'll have to take screen shots before and after of your credit pool and regular point status before booking and before cancelling. Sigh.




I have been using credit pool points and cancelling so far this year all have gone back to the right bucket.  I used pooled point on and off so far this year. Every cancellation they went back, or at least I assume so, as I did not need any audits to pool 2017 points for this year at all.  I just called and pooled, one quick call.


----------



## rubbub (May 12, 2017)

paxsarah said:


> That may be a winner for understatement of the year.



Everyone should adopt Picard Fail as their avatar for the next few weeks...


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 12, 2017)

paxsarah said:


> The email specifically said:
> 
> 
> So the box won't be checked, but you should be able to go in and check the box for existing reservations once the new system is up.



So there is a window of opportunity that many folks who don't read emails and don't follow their accounts as diligently as we do, so we may have a few days to weeks where, for the most part, everything is the same, as NOT everyone is going to know to go out and check the box.  At least I'm hoping that is true for a bulk of the unwashed masses.  I'm looking forward to U2 and the Wyndham system, and predicting they both may be on by the same day.


----------



## Avislo (May 12, 2017)

Still working the new user name and password issues on my account.  Called the number on the e-mail, it is the regular Wyndham Number.  Chose options 3 than 2 and the Owner Services/Owner Care (this is where Owner Services turns over the problems/questions that they cannot handle to).  They transferred me to Web Site Services who then checked me out and asked if I was a Wyndham Employee.  I said no, why did you ask?  She advised me that this is a Wyndham Employee account number.  Called back the first group and they put in a electronic description of what happened and forwarded it up the line.  

Side Note:  Be careful, the implementation for those of us that got the e-mail (they indicated that the 1st group of e-mails went to people's accounts that were ready to be transferred) have 48 hours to get the guest reservations in.  The 1st group stressed this had to be done within 48 hours and was recommending the guest certificates be added now.  If I understand the e-mail correctly, the 48 hours after May 29, 2017, the on-line and call in systems are going to be down.

Side Note:  Corporate Wyndham (not the groups I talked to about the above), explained to me what the purpose of the multiple user name and password was that a number of family members would use their parents user names and passwords words to make reservations.  The problem sometimes would be the family members would show up without the owner(s) of record without a guest pass or the owner of record did not get the room assignment they wanted.  They believe this system will give the primary account owner greater control of what is actually be reserved and used by the children.  People receiving the e-mail that have multiple owners should try and make sure the existing reservation linked to a name is attached to a new user name and password under the new web site.  My concern is that if a existing reservation is linked to one of the existing user names that Wyndham cannot make active what happens to the reservation?  In my case, some of the existing owners of record are up under the new system and some are not.


----------



## jhoug (May 12, 2017)

I was able to create login credentials on the preview site a week or so ago, and my husband as well. 
But now it won't recognize my user name, and when I try to reset the password sends me to a Wyndham picture "nothing happening here" or doesn't recognize my security questions. 
And if  try to retrieve my user name, it sends me my husband's.   
Their new site and IT is truly screwed up!


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 12, 2017)

As the future, new and improved system reveals itself.
And we wonder why brides wore veils .... 

I am buying MORE wine to help me deal (struggle) with the NEW system.


----------



## cayman01 (May 12, 2017)

Bigrob said:


> It will be interesting to see how that works.



Anybody know if there will be a MANUAL upgrade button you can use in new system? As many have speculated there is the good chance that a 1 BR ocean view could get upgraded to a 2 BR parking lot view in some cases. I for one would be pretty disappointed with that kind of upgrade.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 12, 2017)

cayman01 said:


> Anybody know if there will be a MANUAL upgrade button you can use in new system? As many have speculated there is the good chance that a 1 BR ocean view could get upgraded to a 2 BR parking lot view in some cases. I for one would be pretty disappointed with that kind of upgrade.


 
It sounds that it is OPT IN not OUT at the request an upgrade level.  For existing reservations you will have to go add the check to the check box, or however they have implemented it.  So that is one issue.

Going forward, it seems at time of booking you can choose to OPT IN.

OPT IN is easy to implement.

The second issue is that if you OPT IN are you offered the upgrade and can reject it, or is it automatic.  It sounds like it is automatic.  Making it conditional with approval leaves too many in a pending state, how long is the pend before the approval.  From an implementation perspective the accept or reject is a far more complicated to manage.  So I would guess that it ends up being automatic.  In that case Auto Upgrades may not seem all that appealing at resort with VIEWS as a separate unit type (e.g. Ocean Blvd).  At resorts where there is no system difference (e.g. Bonnet Creek), then just go ahead an upgrade.

All of this is speculation based on the requirements, only time will really tell what IT at Wynd has done.

Background comment, I am an IT Business Analyst and Project manager.  I look at business rules, business/system requirements and practicality/complexity to implement.  Cost vs Return.  Honestly I think that Wynd would say it is an improvement to enable it automatically, and call it a victory.


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 12, 2017)

I talked to a VC this evening that said the upgrades were automatic.  She put me on hold a few times to check before answering. We discussed these scenarios:
* Bonnet Creek 1 Bedroom - can i say I only want a 2 Bedroom or if a 1 BR Pres comes up, do I automatically get the 1 BR Pres.  Answer - we'll get the 1 BR Pres
   (and i love the koolaid drinking reply - isn't it wonderful that if there isn't a 1 BR Pres we'll get the 2 BR, owners are going to be so happy)?
* A resort with Ocean View and Ocean Front rooms.  A 1 br Ocean Front could be upgraded to a 2 BR Ocean View (or worse, maybe across the street no view, etc)
* VIP Platinum will still be able to request specific rooms. She could not answer how that will be affected by an upgrade (I think we can guess on that one - bye bye to the choices/flexibility we have today in the upgrade process).

She did say up to 14 nights will take 1 guest confirmation.  She said there would no longer be split reservations.  My guess here is that there will still be splits, they'll just make us pay for GC's for each piece.  That's just me speculating (I don't see how you can still assign room numbers and not have split reservations)


----------



## Bigrob (May 12, 2017)

Does anyone have the statistics around how many of the owners are VIP members and at what level?


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 12, 2017)

As I guessed on the upgrades, automatic and system determined (based on current business rules), if you OPT IN.  

What is a match?  I assume it matches existing rules, exact same number of days. 

What I do not know is when the upgrades get matched, is it batch or continuous.  

I also don't know the exact priority of upgrades.  Status (VIP Platinum, Gold Silver, the masses, Date reservation was Made or reservation number, who knows exactly.  How do Presidential Reserve and Margaritaville factor in are they same priority as Platinum or above it?  

I don't know what happens to split reservations, if you don't both upgrades what happens? Who knows what logic, IF any they put in there. Or are split reservations really GONE AND DONE.  That might remove some constraints.

Are cancellations automatically held and then checked against existing reservations first, before it appears back in inventory it there are NO automatic upgrade requests that match.  Or is this a batch that is one on a frequent but not continuous schedule.


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 12, 2017)

Bigrob said:


> Does anyone have the statistics around how many of the owners are VIP members and at what level?



I thought that was a secret .   I certainly don't know.


----------



## Avislo (May 13, 2017)

Per Wyndam, first come first serve on the upgrades.


----------



## CO skier (May 13, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Per Wyndam, first come first serve on the upgrades.



From the new supplement:

*"This [VIP Upgrade Opt-In Feature] exciting enhancement will automatically upgrade


your existing reservations to the next largest unit if it


becomes available during your upgrade window!"*


What about the different upgrade windows?  The Platinum upgrade window opens at 60 days, Gold at 45 days.  So a VIP Gold member makes a 1 bedroom reservation and opts-in for the upgrade.  A week later a Platinum member makes a 1 bedroom reservation and opts-in for an upgrade.  52 days before arrival, someone cancels a 2 bedroom.  Who upgrades to the 2 bedroom?  The Gold member was first, but their upgrade window is not open yet.  The Platinum upgrade window is open.  Does the Platinum owner get the upgrade?  The Platinum member was not "first" to opt-in.  Only their upgrade window was first.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 13, 2017)

CO skier said:


> From the new supplement:
> 
> *"This [VIP Upgrade Opt-In Feature] exciting enhancement will automatically upgrade
> 
> ...



I would have to assume the status beats date of reservation.  So within the SAME status first, Platinum at 60 days, with the priority of who booked first.  I have no idea what other criteria they could use, nothing makes business sense.  It is like the airlines upgrades. Status first, then they use price, but that is fixed in our world so the only other differentiater is booking order.  FIFO, which is First in, first out.


----------



## Avislo (May 13, 2017)

CO skier said:


> From the new supplement:
> 
> *"This [VIP Upgrade Opt-In Feature] exciting enhancement will automatically upgrade
> 
> ...



The first come first serve would be when you reservation came up on the computer list pecking order.  A reservation would not get on the list until it is the upgrade window.  Anything over and above this would be speculation at this point.


----------



## ronparise (May 13, 2017)

CO skier said:


> From the new supplement:
> 
> *"This [VIP Upgrade Opt-In Feature] exciting enhancement will automatically upgrade
> 
> ...


 
That seems simple to me

It ought to be first come first served among the pool of eligible owners

At 60 days only platinum owners are eligible. So if an upgrade becomes available the first platinum owner that checked the box gets it

At 45 days the pool of eligible owners are the gold and platinum owners. So if an upgrade becomes available it will go to the gold or platinum owner that checked the box first

And at 30 days the silver owners enter tthe pool

It's the details of exactly how this upgrade thing is gonna be done that interests me.  Batch or not batch.  Will it have to be an exact match. 7 days to 7 days. Or will a 3 day and a 4 day reservation upgrade into a 7 day cancelation.  And how will split reservation cancelations work? They cancel one at a time. If I cancel a 7 day split reservation can a 7 day reservation up grade into it

Worldmark has a waiting list feature. They say something like 30% of the reservations made ultimately get cancelled. Waiting list requests  get filled a lot. People  count on them and are seldom disappointed.

And I wonder if the "bot boys" will figure out how to beat this thing

This is gonna be fun


----------



## Avislo (May 13, 2017)

The existing system sometimes will give different results depending on how the reservation is searched for.  Also, sometimes there are differences between what the VC sees and what is on-line.  Given the bumpy road Voyager has followed, the existing system on this issue will probably not be significantly refined and will be left to a future update.


----------



## CO skier (May 13, 2017)

Bigrob said:


> Does anyone have the statistics around how many of the owners are VIP members and at what level?


In 2013, there were 175,000 VIPs, so figure around 200,000 now.

It was mentioned in the long thread, by someone who seemed to have knowledge, that 5% of owners are Platinum VIP, so around 38,000 Platinum VIPs.


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 13, 2017)

CO skier said:


> From the new supplement:
> 
> *"This [VIP Upgrade Opt-In Feature] exciting enhancement will automatically upgrade
> 
> ...



And what happens on day 25 when someone cancels a 2 bedroom?  Is the VIP Platinum (regardless of when they booked their reservation) first inline for the upgrade? Or could a Gold or Silver Platinum who booked earlier receive it?

And will we ever really know how it's working (how will we)?


----------



## Avislo (May 13, 2017)

When a version of that question was asked of Wyndham, the answer was next in line.  That would be referring to the Computer list for upgrades.  If my experience with Wyndham booking continues into the future, that would be the basic rule, however there will be exceptions.  To my knowledge, the answer is no to the question "will we ever really know how it's working".  Unless the system being rolled out does not work on this portion of the program.  Then the answer will be yes.  I am betting on the yes answer for awhile.


----------



## CO skier (May 13, 2017)

ronparise said:


> This is gonna be fun


It would appear we are about to enter, what was last August, only a hypothetical future where Wyndham put cancel/rebook/upgrade in its sights.


----------



## CO skier (May 13, 2017)

Sandi Bo said:


> And what happens on day 25 when someone cancels a 2 bedroom?  Is the VIP Platinum (regardless of when they booked their reservation) first inline for the upgrade? Or could a Gold or Silver Platinum who booked earlier receive it?
> 
> And will we ever really know how it's working (how will we)?


It is for that reason, if I were a Gold or Silver VIP, it would feel like getting the blunt end of this opt-in stick.


----------



## ronparise (May 13, 2017)

CO skier said:


> It would appear we are about to enter, what was last August, only a hypothetical future where Wyndham put cancel/rebook/upgrade in its sights.


 I knew at my first meeting with wyndham (after my suspension) in September, that this wasnt a hypothetical...  It had nothing to do with the suspensions, but we all knew it was coming


----------



## Avislo (May 13, 2017)

No different than now.  Platinum, Gold, and Silver get dibs on reservations being dumped by mega-renters and Platinum Owners.


----------



## OutSkiing (May 13, 2017)

I spoke to VC this morning while placing my remaining points into the existing credit pool. About a 30 minute wait. No issue with pooling those points.

They have been training hands-on with a test version of the new system for a while now. Couple of titbits:

- If you forget to add auto upgrade when first making the reservation, you will be able to go in later and add it.
- When doing auto upgrade, you will be able to request 1) better view or 2) larger unit or 3) either.  Not a lot of control here but at least enough to keep from loosing your view and still throw the dice on something better (remains to be seen if 2 BR deluxe better view would get upgraded to 2 BR presidential). 
- Requests for Do Not Move are currently handled through a 'Special Requests' field and will be the same in Voyager as well.  That field will now be available to us online.  So, after the Voyager upgrade, we should go in and look for our special requests .. she said she hopes they will be kept but it is possible they could get lost.  If so, just add it back or call them to add it back.  As always, a call to the resort itself a week before travel will help nudge this request.

Bob


----------



## ddavid1073 (May 13, 2017)

I create an idea months ago and navigated around the system at that time.  I thought it was missing many features of the existing system and was frustratingly slow.

I went in this morning to see if they've added the features and sped things up.  Neither is true.

To me, I believe what I looked at this morning is not what will be released to us after next weekend.  Which means we are getting a beta version to work the "kinks" out of.

I only hope they leave the existing system available, at least for a few weeks until they get the new system working at least 90+ percent.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 13, 2017)

CO skier said:


> It is for that reason, if I were a Gold or Silver VIP, it would feel like getting the blunt end of this opt-in stick.



That is potentially now the new stick available to sales to beat you into upgrade to a higher level VIP.


----------



## Avislo (May 13, 2017)

For the people that received the e-mails, it is a go not going backwards.  Wyndham was looking for 70,000 to 80,000 sign-ups for the testing of the preview site.  They did not get it.  So, the 1st go is for all practical purposes, is the Beta Test.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 13, 2017)

ddavid1073 said:


> I only hope they leave the existing system available, at least for a few weeks until they get the new system working at least 90+ percent.



I doubt that they can, given that NEW business rules would need to be enforced that are NOT support by the older system.  You could not have one cancel rebook and upgrades working completely differently in one system than another, that just does not work from an IT perspective.


----------



## CO skier (May 13, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> That is potentially now the new stick available to sales to beat you into upgrade to a higher level VIP.


Exactly, and can't you just here the sales spin to Silver and Gold VIPs, "Not getting the upgrades you used to get in the old system?  You need to upgrade to Platinum to get to the front of the unit upgrade line."

Only partly true; to get the upgrade, the owner needs to be Platinum and needs to be the first or one of the first to opt-in for the unit upgrade.


----------



## Braindead (May 13, 2017)

Auto upgrades I don't think it has to be a perfect match on the days.

It will be no different than when a cancellation comes back now. You can take that 7 day cancellation and book the segment you want.

Someone with a 3 to 7 day auto upgrade request will not lose their spot in line if a 14 day reservation is cancelled.  One 14 day cancellation might upgrade 3 or 4 people.

All speculation on my part but I will be shocked if that's not how it works.


----------



## cayman01 (May 13, 2017)

Personally I am expecting a complete cluster****. After reading this blog for a year and learning about all the IT problems Wyndham has with their faulty system I have little faith. I hope I am completely wrong. Trying to book some things before D-Day and screen capturing them.

 As far as the upgrade thing is concerned I wonder how many people actually do it now? I see a place where people do it inside their upgrade window (easy and convenient), but outside of Tuggers and megarenters I do not think many even bother with cancel and re-book. Too afraid to lose a vacation. With the new system and waiting list I think it will go the other direction and EVERYBODY is going to hit that upgrade button. No risk other than the view, and that might have been taken care of as stated previously. GOLD and SILVER are going to be locked out most of the time I think, unless you are going to a Sapphire Valley or Shawnee type resort in the off season.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 13, 2017)

CO skier said:


> Exactly, and can't you just here the sales spin to Silver and Gold VIPs, "Not getting the upgrades you used to get in the old system?  You need to upgrade to Platinum to get to the front of the unit upgrade line."
> 
> Only partly true; to get the upgrade, the owner needs to be Platinum and needs to be the first or one of the first to opt-in for the unit upgrade.



Just looking at it like an airline upgrade.  The higher status, the better your chance, because you get in line in front of all those who are in any status below you.  Every location is not going to be booked solid by ONLY VIP Platinum owners. 

Also remember for sales, perception is reality.  If they can use it as a sales ploy, they will.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 13, 2017)

Braindead said:


> Auto upgrades I don't think it has to be a perfect match on the days.
> 
> It will be no different than when a cancellation comes back now. You can take that 7 day cancellation and book the segment you want.
> 
> ...



I agree with that statement, but most reservations will not likely be 14 days reservations, at least that is my prediction.  But if you have a 4 day booking on auto upgrade, and a 3 day booking is cancelled you won't match, or if you have a 7 day with a Saturday checkin, and someone Cancels a 7 day with a Sunday checkin, you won't match. 

I don't know if it will work this way, but I suspect it will.  It is my IT mind guessing. That is what I mean by a match.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 13, 2017)

cayman01 said:


> Personally I am expecting a complete cluster****. After reading this blog for a year and learning about all the IT problems Wyndham has with their faulty system I have little faith. *<snip>*
> 
> GOLD and SILVER are going to be locked out most of the time I think, unless you are going to a Sapphire Valley or Shawnee type resort in the off season.



Agree with first section. Accounting for your points is really going to get interesting.

As for being "locked out of upgrades" ... Shawnee resort is almost ALL 2bdr units ... in 5 different 
villages with very, very different units. If I have a 1bdr unit at Shawnee ... I would NEVER want to upgrade ... there are several villages I would NOT ever want to stay in Shawnee.


----------



## CO skier (May 13, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> As for being "locked out of upgrades" ... Shawnee resort is almost ALL 2bdr units ... in 5 different
> villages with very, very different units. If I have a 1bdr unit at Shawnee ... I would NEVER want to upgrade ... there are several villages I would NOT ever want to stay in Shawnee.


I think you missed the point of cayman01's post.  It was a reference to Gold and Silver VIP upgrading at only the least desirable resorts, not a specific least desirable resort.


----------



## Cdn Gal (May 13, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> Agree with first section. Accounting for your points is really going to get interesting.
> 
> As for being "locked out of upgrades" ... Shawnee resort is almost ALL 2bdr units ... in 5 different
> villages with very, very different units. If I have a 1bdr unit at Shawnee ... I would NEVER want to upgrade ... there are several villages I would NOT ever want to stay in Shawnee.


Lol me neither!  We got the "upgrade" there and although it looked beautiful on the outside, it was moldy, was outdated, and smelled funky on the inside!


----------



## Braindead (May 13, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> I agree with that statement, but most reservations will not likely be 14 days reservations, at least that is my prediction.  But if you have a 4 day booking on auto upgrade, and a 3 day booking is cancelled you won't match, or if you have a 7 day with a Saturday checkin, and someone Cancels a 7 day with a Sunday checkin, you won't match.
> 
> I don't know if it will work this way, but I suspect it will.  It is my IT mind guessing. That is what I mean by a match.


I should have been more clear. The amount of days doesn't have to match. But yes all dates of your reservation have to be available to get the auto upgrade. The same way the upgrades work now. All dates of your reservation have to be available to receive an upgrade.


----------



## ronparise (May 14, 2017)

cayman01 said:


> GOLD and SILVER are going to be locked out most of the time I think, unless you are going to a Sapphire Valley or Shawnee type resort in the off season.



Platinum too..

 the discounts and upgrades were intended for times and places like you describe and the intent of auto upgrades is to bring us back to that

At the high demand times and places folks that need 3 bedrooms  are going to reserve the 3 bedroom and I dont think many will cancel, which means the guy that has a two bedroom wont get an upgrade and he wont cancel his reservation either. And if he dosent cancel the guy that has a one bedroom wont get an upgrade. 

Still only talking about the high demand times and places; which Im defining as the sort of thing where there is no availability inside 60 days....I think the regular owners that bought this stuff for family vacations will reserve what they need, and if they check the upgrade box, they probably wont get one.


----------



## cayman01 (May 14, 2017)

ronparise said:


> Platinum too..
> 
> the discounts and upgrades were intended for times and places like you describe and the intent of auto upgrades is to bring us back to that
> 
> ...



I couldn't put it more succinctly. The only place we will see many upgrades are in the off seasons. As the system was designed. For prime season people will rent what they need and not hope for an upgrade.


----------



## ronparise (May 14, 2017)

Bigrob said:


> I'm able to get in now. It appears that even though the membership construct has stayed the same (I have 3 separate member accounts) I now have only one login with a pulldown to get to the different accounts. Anyone else with multiple accounts seeing the same thing?
> 
> Agree with everything Sandy VDH posted as steps to take prior to May 19th. To that list I would add: call in to credit pool your 2018 points, as you will not be able to do so after that date.




Thought you guys would get a kick out of this

I still have accounts (frozen) that Im selling everything out of,  1 of the accounts has 1 contract left in it the other has 2 contracts.  These contracts have been sold but are still somewhere in the transfer process.  I can log into one of these accounts using the old website.. I thought I would try to create a log in using the new site

I did and as Big Rob says in this post that Ive quoted, there is a dropdown box Ive attached the screenshot >>> So there are 4 accounts in the dropdown  2 are mine (the ones that begin with 999 ) and two belong to other people.... and one is a 6 million point presidential reserve account

It will be fun to see if I can make reservations in their accounts for myself (just kidding) and I wonder if the frozen accounts become unfrozen with the roll out of the new site

This is gonna be a mess... Ill call the account owners and wyndham on monday to let them know whats happened, but if it happened to me, I bet it happened to some others too


(You guys at Wyndham that monitor this site because its your job, or just for fun, might want to do something about this)


----------



## Avislo (May 14, 2017)

Just make a two day reservation on each account and see if they take.  Then cancel them if you do not want them.  Please let us know the results.  Thanks.

I am assuming that you did not give Wyndham permission to have the other two accounts show up under your sign-in.

If you are using the same e-mail on all accounts, try changing the ones that are not the same as the one they are currently using.  It is probably to late to do this at this point.

Passing a comment that I did not think was relevant for other people in the same situation earlier,  One representative indicated that existing reservations that had a guest pass on them are safe.


----------



## ronparise (May 14, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Just make a two day reservation on each account and see if they take.  Then cancel them if you do not want them.  Please let us know the results.  Thanks.
> 
> I am assuming that you did not give Wyndham permission to have the other two accounts show up under your sign-in.
> 
> ...



The question is did the other owners give wyndham permission to add me

I shouldnt be able to make any reservations as my  accounts are frozen
I dont understand your email comment  When I created this log in, i used my email which is the email Wyndham has for all my accounts
and regarding guest passes,,,, safe from what??


----------



## Avislo (May 14, 2017)

Safe from being cancelled.  She was coming down hard on me on the guest pass issue.  I had a few reservations that were in different owners names.  She then transferred me to Web Site Services who took the position that my account is now a Wyndham employee account and would not help me with a web site problem. 

Sorry, I assumed that both parties would need to agree.  But, maybe not.

The e-mail issue I was referring to is if all of the accounts let you pick a different e-mail and where they all you.  If the account number (not user name) only lets you have one, then this is not relevant.

I would not post the answer to this observation, Do all of the points show up under each new user name you established?


----------



## ronparise (May 14, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Safe from being cancelled.  She was coming down hard on me on the guest pass issue.  I had a few reservations that were in different owners names.  She then transferred me to Web Site Services who took the position that my account is now a Wyndham employee account and would not help me with a web site problem.
> 
> Sorry, I assumed that both parties would need to agree.  But, maybe not.
> 
> The e-mail issue I was referring to is if all of the accounts let you pick a different e-mail and where they all you.  If the account number (not user name) only lets you have one, then this is not relevant.




Robert 
I created the log in by entering one member number,  my name  and one contract number and my email address

and I was given what I posted, access to 4 different member numbers two of which are not mine

If I do make a reservation it will be interesting to see if Im sent an email confirmation


----------



## Braindead (May 14, 2017)

ronparise said:


> I did and as Big Rob says in this post that Ive quoted, there is a dropdown box Ive attached the screenshot >>> So there are 4 accounts in the dropdown  2 are mine (the ones that begin with 999 ) and two belong to other people.... and one is a 6 million point presidential reserve account
> 
> It will be fun to see if I can make reservations in their accounts for myself (just kidding) and I wonder if the frozen accounts become unfrozen with the roll out of the new site


Wyndham knows you Ron and what your up to. So they went ahead and gave point manager Ron access.

As a side note Ron. I'm shocked Wyndham didn't ban you from all accounts except a small account for personal use. You are definitely smarter than Wyndham legal team. They should have offered you a pretty penny to be  a consultant


----------



## GT1 (May 14, 2017)

Just pooled my 2018 points, good until 2020. The VC said definitively the system will be down on the 19th to upload/jumpstart/integrate/whatever-its-called the new system.  We have until the 18th to pool as we know it.  He also reiterated that each reservation from then on will require a transaction, even if made in one phone call. So if you plan 3 vacations, call WYN and make them during one phone call, you will be dinged for 3 "reservation" transactions.  Us small potatoes, non-VIP owners are going to pay through the nose for this change.


----------



## ronparise (May 14, 2017)

Braindead said:


> Wyndham knows you Ron and what your up to. So they went ahead and gave point manager Ron access.
> 
> As a side note Ron. I'm shocked Wyndham didn't ban you from all accounts except a small account for personal use. You are definitely smarter than Wyndham legal team. They should have offered you a pretty penny to be  a consultant



I shouldnt have any accounts in my name except two accounts that Im selling out of, They are frozen (and have been since August) One of them I cant even log into on the old website... 

Today it was a "Lets see what happens"   I didnt expect to be able to use my name to log into anything.. but there they were, my two frozen accounts (or whats left of them)  plus two other accounts that belong to other people

****************************************************************************************************************************************


note to that Wyndham lawyer and his or her right hand man or woman

I really dont think Im smarter than you are...but call me on this thing, there is a real problem here


----------



## Avislo (May 14, 2017)

ronparise said:


> I shouldnt have any accounts in my name except two accounts that Im selling out of, They are frozen (and have been since August) One of them I cant even log into on the old website...
> 
> Today it was a "Lets see what happens"   I didnt expect to be able to use my name to log into anything.. but there they were, my two frozen accounts (or whats left of them)  plus two other accounts that belong to other people
> 
> ...




"Real Problem" wins the understatement of the year award if what happened to you is widespread.

This issue is a very good example of why everyone needs to check out their accounts in the new system so they will not get involved in something that has no real good outcome.  Putting Wyndham on notice if their is a problem like this before roll-out could be very important.


----------



## ronparise (May 14, 2017)

Avislo said:


> if what happened to you is widespread.



This may just semantics but It didn't happen to me Robert, it happened to two other owners

And they can check all day and they probably won't know what happened unless I make a couple of reservations in their accounts



It will be interesting to see what the reaction is when I call Wyndham. If they follow true to form that will say it's not a problem it's a feature, not a bug


----------



## whitewater (May 14, 2017)

Question about new site>  If this is the wrong place I'll repost in new thread.  



Looking at my 3 wyndham contracts I have a couple of questions.  All three contracts purchased resale FYI.

*Questions*:

If all three contacts are CWA, Why do 2 of 3 contracts have reciprocal at 2 resorts that are part of CWA?  One at Oceanwalk 2nd at Fairfield Glade?
Are these contracts that were originally at resorts then converted to CWA?  
Anyone see any pros or cons to having the contracts like this?  
Anything else I am missing?
Other stats and information correct from old to new site.  Taking screen shots of ownership, points status, and confirmations prior to go-live.  I don't have a lot of confidence in the IT systems at this point.  
*

Screen Shots Below:  *


----------



## paxsarah (May 14, 2017)

Huh. That is really interesting. Now that I know that's a thing, it's especially interesting to me that my Myrtle Beach contracts don't list any RARP at all.


----------



## OutSkiing (May 14, 2017)

paxsarah said:


> Huh. That is really interesting. Now that I know that's a thing, it's especially interesting to me that my Myrtle Beach contracts don't list any RARP at all.


None of mine show a reciprical resort either.  Its especially odd since there is CWA inventory at those resorts .. reciprical arp would rarely be needed for a CWA contract. Doesn't seem like it should retain any characteristics from a deeded contract .. I thought CWA wasn't even deeded.

What does it say when you click the little orange i (information button).  Sounds like a good question for a VC.

Bob


----------



## Bigrob (May 14, 2017)

My guess is that the contracts were originally UDI contracts (or possibly even weeks contracts in the case of Fairfield Glade) that were traded in for CWA. The reciprocal ARP should give you the ability to reserve either CWA or non-CWA inventory during the ARP period at those resorts, up to the point value specific to those contracts.


----------



## cayman01 (May 14, 2017)

So I go to look at the Smokies Lodge video to check out the resort and I get the video for Smoky Mountains resort. Yeah, just a few kinks to work out.......


----------



## uscav8r (May 15, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> Agree with first section. Accounting for your points is really going to get interesting.
> 
> As for being "locked out of upgrades" ... Shawnee resort is almost ALL 2bdr units ... in 5 different
> villages with very, very different units. If I have a 1bdr unit at Shawnee ... I would NEVER want to upgrade ... there are several villages I would NOT ever want to stay in Shawnee.



But isn't Shawnee split into discrete resorts per the booking system (and Directory)? A Crestview unit should only upgrade within Crestview, not change to a different resort. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 15, 2017)

uscav8r said:


> But isn't Shawnee split into discrete resorts per the booking system (and Directory)? A Crestview unit should only upgrade within Crestview, not change to a different resort.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



True, upgrades are only within a resort.  Any resort that is split into various resorts with separate booking options, you should not get an upgrade across resorts.


----------



## Avislo (May 15, 2017)

I like Ridge Top the best. Crestview is more apartment like instead of cabin type.  Crestview was built by Wyndham as it is known now.  I do not think the ability to upgrade is going to change with the new roll-out, their are a number of different HOAs their and I do not think that would fly.

This is a corrected post.  I meant discounted points and not upgrades.


----------



## joestein (May 15, 2017)

Avislo said:


> I have successfully upgraded within one of the Resort Villages a number of times.  There are significant differences between them.  I like Ridge Top the best. Crestview is more apartment like instead of cabin type.  Crestview was built by Wyndham as it is known now.  I do not think this is going to change with the new roll-out, their are a number of different HOAs their and I do not think that would fly.
> 
> I also do not think the ability to get upgrades under the new system at Shawnee Resorts will be significantly impacted by the new roll out.



Did you say you liked Ridge Top the best?   We stayed there during President's day weekend.   Without doubt, the most gross and horrible timeshare I have ever stayed at.  Old, nasty, smelly and horrible upkeep.

If you think that is the best, what does that say about the rest.....


----------



## Avislo (May 15, 2017)

You probably stayed on the resorts on the lower terrain, I avoid those ones.


----------



## ronparise (May 15, 2017)

ronparise said:


> Thought you guys would get a kick out of this
> 
> I still have accounts (frozen) that Im selling everything out of,  1 of the accounts has 1 contract left in it the other has 2 contracts.  These contracts have been sold but are still somewhere in the transfer process.  I can log into one of these accounts using the old website.. I thought I would try to create a log in using the new site
> 
> I did and as Big Rob says in this post that Ive quoted, there is a dropdown box Ive attached the screenshot >>> So there are 4 accounts in the dropdown  2 are mine (the ones that begin with 999 ) and two belong to other people.... and one is a 6 million point presidential reserve account



curiouser and curiouser

I went back to the preview site today and logged back into the account that gave me access to two accounts that were not mine

and it seems to be fixed  I can only see one account now  the two that are not mine are gone, but so is one that is mine   

so I tried to register the one of mine thats missing.. and i got a message that that account is already registered. I clicked on the "forgot user name" link and the system sent me a user name and then the "forgot password" link to reset the password.......and now im in

This time I can see my account, and another one of my frozen accounts that I thought was closed, and ......wait for it .... 11 other accounts.  Two are  eBay sellers that Ive purchased from in the past and two  I know from TUG


----------



## Avislo (May 15, 2017)

Appears Wyndham is getting real re-active to this thread.  Working weekends are they?


----------



## ronparise (May 15, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Appears Wyndham is getting real re-active to this thread.  Working weekends are they?


That was my thought too...

I just sent an email off to a couple of wyndham folks I know


----------



## scootr5 (May 15, 2017)

Yeah, it's a mess. Four of my five contracts now have a woman that I've never heard of listed as co-owner - my wife _is not_ going to be pleased.


----------



## wjappraise (May 15, 2017)

scootr5 said:


> Yeah, it's a mess. Four of my five contracts now have a woman that I've never heard of listed as co-owner - my wife _is not_ going to be pleased.



You know, we need to start a reality TV show based upon the Wyndham World.  Your episode could be "Sister Wives" derivative.  Kim Kardashian could play the part of the flirtatious Sales person.  Paris Hilton could be the head of the IT department.   It would be a blockbuster show.


----------



## 55plus (May 15, 2017)

I found a contract we don't own with my name and my wife's name showing on the new and unimproved Wyndham website. The important thing is that all our contracts are there and we aren't paying the maintenance fee on that other contract.


----------



## Avislo (May 15, 2017)

morrisjim said:


> I found a contract we don't own with my name and my wife's name showing on the new and unimproved Wyndham website. The important thing is that all our contracts are there and we aren't paying the maintenance fee on that other contract.



Are the points showing as available for use under the points section in addition to the contract showing with the associated number of points?


----------



## 55plus (May 15, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Are the points showing as available for use under the points section in addition to the contract showing with the associated number of points?



All points owned by us balance/are correct. The only issue is one additional 308,000 point contract that's not ours but has our names on it. I'm sure it will all workout after Wyndham reconciles everything.


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 15, 2017)

scootr5 said:


> Yeah, it's a mess. Four of my five contracts now have a woman that I've never heard of listed as co-owner - my wife _is not_ going to be pleased.



She may not mind so much if this new woman in your life pays the maintenance?


----------



## ronparise (May 15, 2017)

I sent a note to a senior owner care person that I've worked with in the past. She is sending my email to the right dept and she says they know they have glitches yet to be worked out.  So maybe they are on top of this


----------



## scootr5 (May 15, 2017)

ronparise said:


> She is sending my email to the right dept and she says they know they have glitches yet to be worked out.  So maybe they are on top of this



It's a good thing they've got four days to get it all worked out...


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 15, 2017)

I have all my right contracts,  however they have managed to introduce a New version of the spelling of my last name.  Not sure where they got that from as the old site had my name spelled correctly.


----------



## needhelp (May 15, 2017)

Where is the information about credit pooling going away?


----------



## paxsarah (May 15, 2017)

needhelp said:


> Where is the information about credit pooling going away?


http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/plus_membersdirectory_supplement1718/index.php#/8


----------



## Avislo (May 15, 2017)

Under the term "credit pool"  in the 2014-2015 member's directory.  The supplement talks of the credit pool going away and the new version of it under a different name.


----------



## needhelp (May 15, 2017)

paxsarah said:


> http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/plus_membersdirectory_supplement1718/index.php#/8


Thank you


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 15, 2017)

My info looks okay in the preview site (names, contracts, not any extras, nothing appears missing). 

But if you're seeing anything of mine, I'd sure like to know. 

The issue might get more attention if you contact the folks whose account/contract information you are seeing in your account? 

Maybe that will get the attention of the correct people?  How do we make Wyndham care?


----------



## ronparise (May 15, 2017)

Sandi Bo said:


> My info looks okay in the preview site (names, contracts, not any extras, nothing appears missing).
> 
> But if you're seeing anything of mine, I'd sure like to know.
> 
> ...


I talked to the one that has the largest account at about 7:30 this am


----------



## ronparise (May 17, 2017)

ronparise said:


> curiouser and curiouser
> 
> I went back to the preview site today and logged back into the account that gave me access to two accounts that were not mine
> 
> ...



This morning I wrote to two top executives. Both of them wrote back to me almost immediately. They had talked to each other and promised to get things fixed. And by tonight it was


----------



## nicemann (May 17, 2017)

ronparise said:


> This morning I wrote to two top executives. Both of them wrote back to me almost immediately. They had talked to each other and promised to get things fixed. And by tonight it was



Glad they at least seem to care and reacted really quick.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 17, 2017)

ronparise said:


> This morning I wrote to two top executives. Both of them wrote back to me almost immediately. They had talked to each other and promised to get things fixed. And by tonight it was



Did they give any insight or reason for the colossal data screw up?


----------



## ronparise (May 17, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> Did they give any insight or reason for the colossal data screw up?



No 
, but I have talked to them since the acknowledged receipt of my note yesterday

There is still a problem I discovered this morning and I sent a new email


----------

